# new method tutorials



## rithvikmekala (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi friends,

I'm Rithvik.I can do a blindfold solve in 3 minutes using old pochmann.I just visited this forum after 2 months and I am astonished to know about some new methods.I read about M3,M4,M6 and many more.The bad part was that I could not find the tutorials any where.I searched google,youtube and this forum.
Could you all please give me the links to the tutorials.
Please reply.




Awaiting your reply
Rithvik Mekala


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 18, 2010)

Anything past M2 was meant to be a joke.


----------



## Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

Spoiler











Hint: You won't find them and no one will make them.


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 18, 2010)

haha
it's actually a joke, like M4, M6, or M8 and the others


----------



## rithvikmekala (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh really!!!!
thank god,I was breaking my head off trying to find tutorials for those
ha ha 
k anyway thank you


----------



## powershotman (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually lol hard at this ....
you are serious on those jokes..


----------



## riffz (Mar 20, 2010)

Jokes aside though, M2 would be a big improvement over Old Pochmann for you.


----------

